# What do I need to do to hunt in Ontario?



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Hi*

Your best bet is to call the MNR 

http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/en/index.html

But for me as example im in Quebec (near Ottawa) and i just buy the licence for 180 Some $$$ that gives you access to either a buck (normal Licence) and you can buy doe tags for the same price. If you have the chance to hunt with Ontario Resident then you can Party hunt with them and if they have doe tags you can shoot one as long as your buck tag is still legal. rules are prety easy in Ontario probebly why in some area the hunting is not so Good. But one word of advise if you dont know where to hunt try to investigate before you invest as i still havent found the MECA of deer that people talk about. 

Regards


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

And, I can't vouch for Ontario, but in Québec, you have to follow the basic hunter's education course to get your hunting certificate with which you'll be able to buy most licences, with the exception of the bow and crossbow,if you don't suffer from a specific handicap, and fur trapping. There might be such a requirement in Ontario too.


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

As an Ontario resident, you'll need to have an outdoors card that shows you've passed the Hunter Safety course and valid licence stickers for what you plan to hunt. The courses are offered all over the place. The best way to find out where and when is to ask at your local hunting type store. Apparently you're in TO... Maybe someone in that neck of the woods can point you in the right direction. Oh... A bow that meets the minimum requirements for your game and good broadheads are a good idea too.


----------



## Seraph (Jan 23, 2009)

The nearest hunting or outdoors store near me is Outdoor World by Bass Pro Shops. I think I will make a trip over there and ask some of the people there. Do you know where I can find the pricing for tags and licenses for all the different animals? Thanks.


----------



## stknives (Jun 16, 2008)

go on line ontario ministry of natural resource, Find phone # for the kemptville MNR office .While on line check out the hunting reg.s Prices for tags are all there.The Kemptville office will be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Seraph (Jan 23, 2009)

Is anyone hunting turkey this Spring in Ontario? If so, which area?


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

The MNR website should have the prices. I can give you a rough idea though.

Turkey I think is around $20-25
Small game around $20
Deer around $38


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Seraph said:


> Is anyone hunting turkey this Spring in Ontario? If so, which area?


you also have to take an all day class to be able to buy a turkey permit in Ontario unless thats changed.


----------

